# B13 severe vibration after tune up..pls help



## mahens (Apr 6, 2005)

B13, GA13DS, 1295cc

Did a full Engine tune up cos the acceleration was low..

the tune up included replacing the 4 spark plugs, putting a new plug wire set, a new air filter and new type of oil and oil filter. 

now after the tune up, the vibration while idling is very severe. and when AC is on, the vibration is more severe. The engine is not smooth and jerks sometimes when cruising..

Please help me.. what can be the reasons for this behaviour. 

The mechanic told that the idling speed is set to normal.


----------



## WesTnine9 (Mar 22, 2006)

Was it running uneasy before the tune up?


----------



## JRinke (Jan 10, 2006)

With just that much information, I would have to guess either a fuel problem or REALLY bad motor mounts.


----------



## terry lingle (Jan 7, 2006)

firing order or one bad plug or wire would be my guess Terry


----------



## KMG9185 (Dec 15, 2005)

mahens said:


> B13, GA13DS, 1295cc
> 
> Did a full Engine tune up cos the acceleration was low..
> 
> ...



re-check your plug wires....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats my guess too - firing order or plug wire not being completely installed. did you check the timing as well?


----------



## Stealth_Action (Mar 16, 2006)

Did u check your gaps on the spark plugs? check the wires if the wires is in the wrong order. 
Other than that i'm stump.


----------



## mahens (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks all for the replies...

changing the order of the wires did the trick. 

Thanks again..


----------

